
Kindle: The Philosophy of the Turtle - alexandros
http://frugalalgorithm.burningbird.net/ebooks/kindle-the-philosophy-of-the-turtle/
======
bayareaguy
I wonder if Kindle adoption would increase if Amazon offered people the option
of exchanging physical books and electronic ones? I don't own a Kindle but I
have some books which I would rather have in electronic form (particularly
ones given as gifts which mainly take up room on my shelf). I'd also be much
more inclined to buy electronic books if I knew it wouldn't cost me much if I
changed my mind and wanted a physical copy.

